# Installing Ceiling Medallion



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say this ceiling medallion is not going to be on the ceiling just by itself, or is it. Is there a light fixture or something else going up _after_ the ceiling medallion? Then, if so, this would aid in holding the medallion on.


----------



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, there will be a chandelier hanging from below the medallion. So, knowing that, how would you install the medallion?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I have always used 2 screws with the MDF ones , countersank them and filled the holes with Drydex. I have been to customers' homes with 18" or more medallions and, while they haven't fallen, they have come away from the ceiling leaving an unsightly gap. For the polyurathane ones I just used adhesive.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Just by the stated weight, that is not MDF.:no:

Most likely it's a polyurethane foam, such as Fypon.

Any quality polyurethane adhesive will work. Just make sure it's centered properly on the fixture box, because it'll be there permanently once the adhesive is cured.

Either prop it up there, or better yet, use a few finish nails toed on an angle into the drywall to pinch it up there. An 18 gauge brad nailer will do the trick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

*Medallion Material*



loneframer said:


> Just by the stated weight, that is not MDF.:no: Most likely it's a polyurethane foam, such as Fypon."
> 
> Loanframer -
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use 4 trim screws and some construction adhesive.
Ron


----------

